# I love finding these, but I also hate finding them...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

...because they're so cool, but I'm always so tempted to cut them up and mount them on Tjet chassis...










The Dremel is calling. Someone hold me back... :freak:

--rick


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Rick,

And the problem with that is????  

Jeff


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Strip the rest of the chrome!*

Strip the rest of the chrome1
It looks like you will have a cool yellow T-Bird!

Nice find!
Scott


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Park,
You just have to shave the post a bit right? As Noddaz said, it looks like a nice yellow underneath--possibly lemon! That would be neat. Go on--have at it!
Cheers..


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

You guys are NOT helping. And neither is the fact that I paid only $2 for it... :devil:

BTW, the photo may be misleading... it looks like more of a butterscotch. Does Windex work on this old chrome, or just the new JL stuff?

<Whirrrrrrrrrrr...>

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Git'erdone!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Windex will do a fine job removing the chrome.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*I've been a bad boy...*

But let me justify myself. I've been wanting a Tjet version for a LOOONG time; I keep seeing them go for $40 or $50 or more on Fleabay. I passed on a pretty nice one that was lightly cut at a show for $20 last year, and I've been kicking myself ever since. So this one has a cracked window post, the chrome is shot... it's destined to become a runner, right? 

At this point, I had done no real damage yet. I still could have turned back by just putting screws back in where the rivets came out. (OK, that's not entirely true. The rear post split apart pretty bad when I put a screw in it, so I had to sleeve it, and then I sleeved the front too as a preventative measure.)










I then had to do ugly things to the chassis. My Dremel is pretty ticked off at me at the moment. It may never forgive me.










(more)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

It's worked for me a couple of times to cut the chassis in such a way that the screw hole stays attached to the bumper, so then I can use that whole piece as a spacer for the too-short front screw post. I did that here.










On other Speedline conversions, I've done something similar with the rear where I drill out the hole in the chassis big enough that it slides completely over the rear screw post, and then the rear of the Tjet chassis just holds it on. That didn't work out here, in part because I had to sleeve the rear post. I'll have to glue/epoxy/whatever the rear bumper to the body, which annoys me. I really liked that the Firebird I did like this needed no glue to hold the bumpers on.










It also annoys me a little that this thing sits so high in the rear, but that's as low as she goes. The inside of the trunk lid is pretty much resting on the back of the gear plate rails. C'est la vie.

(more)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's what the bumpers look like from underneath.



















This thing is HEAVY. Feels like a diecast when you pick it up. I guess that probably makes the driving experience more realistic... this thing handles like a real '68 Thunderbird. Go ahead, try and nerf me. Better yet, spin out across my lane. WHACK.










Serioulsy though, back me up here, guys... This finish is shot, right? I mean, I had no choice but to customize it and save it from a life as part of the scenery, right? I'm feeling a little guilty here...

*NOT. * Hahahahahahahahaha.
Windex is next. I'll keep y'all posted.

--rick


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok Rick, I'll bite, why the major destruction to the chassis? It never did anything to you?

I have had a couple oppertunities to get some of the old cigarbox line, just never really got into the "die cast" cars... Little did I know then that those little buggers are what started it all...

Make sure to post the finished "whatever" it ends up as.

Jeff


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey 22tall, how long does it have to soak?

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

jack0fall said:


> Ok Rick, I'll bite, why the major destruction to the chassis? It never did anything to you?


 Well, that's where the bumpers are. On Tjet slot cars, the bumpers are little separate plastic pieces that are chromed and glued to the ends of the body. But on Speedlines and Cigarbox cars, the bumpers are cast as part of the metal chassis to add weight to compete with Hot Wheels and Matchbox. So if you want to put bumpers on your converted slot car, you gotta either find a plastic set off a slot car or cut the metal ones off the Speedline chassis. I cut off larger sections of the chassis because I use part of the chassis as a spacer, because the front screwpost on a Speedline body is too short as compared to a Tjet body. I also use the extra chassis material to keep the bumpers attached to the car...



jack0fall said:


> I have had a couple oppertunities to get some of the old cigarbox line, just never really got into the "die cast" cars... Little did I know then that those little buggers are what started it all...
> 
> Make sure to post the finished "whatever" it ends up as.
> 
> Jeff


 In a historical sense, the slot cars were first... the Aurora Vibrator slot car chassis came out in 1960 or 1961, then the Thunderjets in 1963 or 64. Cigarbox and Speedline were just ways (starting in about 1968, I think) for Aurora to compete in the diecast car market using an existing product.

--rick


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks Rick... I was never able to keep the whole time-line straight in my "getting greyer" grey matter. 

I actually was typing that last message when you posted the pics showing the bumper-ectomy... :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, time to jump forums... to be continued on the Customizing forum:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=105764

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just sold a turqoise thunderbird one on fleabay sunday. had all the pieces, no cuts or cracks. it was in a lot of 3 cars. all 3 were nice, the lot went for 42.00


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hmmm I'm curious... what were the other two?

--rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Nice job RIck.

Thanks for shaing the pics.

Mike


----------

